# The LOTR Oracle



## Lady Aragorn (May 15, 2003)

*A simple question.*

Hey, I was at come book store the other day and saw *Lord of the Rings Oracle* Does anyone no what this is? Thnx!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 15, 2003)

I've never heard of it... Must just be some big fan guy who put out some type of guide... David Day does those alot, and he's really good at them


----------



## Inderjit S (May 15, 2003)

> David Day does those alot, and he's really good at them



His 'Complete Guide' is fraught with mistakes.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 15, 2003)

I think I've seen this LOTR Oracle thing before. I believe it's some sort of I Ching/Tarot type thing, based on LOTR.


----------



## Lady Aragorn (May 15, 2003)

Ok thnx! I hadn't had a chance to look at it, so thnx a lot!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 15, 2003)

What kind of mistakes are in them? The only one I found was that Tom Bombadil was a Maia...


----------



## Inderjit S (May 16, 2003)

Geographically it is very poor. The halls of Mandos are far to southwards, as are Niennas, The Sea of Rhun is supposed to be the north-eastern rim of the Inland sea of Helcar, yet they are nowhere near each other, the map linking Beleriand and M-E is appalling, for some reason he includes Almaren in a map which seems to represent the Sun years, whne due to geographial changes of the landscape it is impossible to do so and he misses several other continents of Arda, plus the 'Inner sea' and the map of the south is poor.

Information wise-he seems to make a lot of his own false conclusions, he never mentions Maeglin, (In my version anyway) and I'm sure you'll find other mistakes.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 20, 2003)

I have the oracle. I got it for my birthday last year, and I don't know why. I tried to use it, but it was really confusing. there was a book, but it just told you to ask questions things on the cards made you think about.... I don't know. I haven't (tried to) used it for a while. The reason is one day I was looking at it and i let the ring go down, it was so cheap it broke. I just let it swing like it said to. In the oracle there is a map (not very detailed) some cards, a ring (that breaks) and a book telling you how to use the supllies.


----------

